# Information on a pond



## reel-m-n (Jan 11, 2009)

Looked on google earth & found a couple of ponds behind a power station on E. Spencer Field Rd. Drove down to look at them, nice ponds. Was wondering if anyone new the owner & if anyone has fished them. Spoke to two young boys that were driving down there & one said that he had caught a couple of bass there before. Please help with information


----------

